# REALLY need some replies here!!



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

Okay cally ive talked about her many times day 62 now and she is having some stronger contractions and im worried maybe she might have a complication how often do they occur shes a year and a half and the pregnancy was accidental anyways luckily they all have homes and she got pregnant on the first shot by a blue- gray persian


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Found you some quick links-

http://cats.about.com/cs/pregnancybirth/a/pregnancybirth_3.htm

http://www.petplace.com/articles/artShow.asp?artID=2593

http://www.catfocused.com/cat-care/cat-illness-02.php

http://www.balgownievet.com.au/1_gen_givingbirth.htm


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

Well thanks for the information i hope it helps im just trying to research this and get as prepared as i possibly can =) thanks for all thats helped


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Sure!  I can just imagine what a wreck I would be if one of mine were about to give birth. 8O 8O 8O 

I'm sure she will do great...good luck!


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

lol yea it is a wreck and a sleepless job if you ask me well ill need all the luck i can get and ill make a post on how she does when she has them


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

It's so exciting!!!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh yes...I forgot she was bred to a Persian. :? 

Particularly since she is NOT a Persian, she may have trouble delivering Persian heads....so do make sure you keep close tabs on how she is progressing.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

lol becoming a frantic and preparing "grandmother" to cally's kittens i have had a box prepared since i knew she was pregnant she is adjusted i have slept during the day and stayed up with her every night not wanting to miss the delivery and i have a veterinarian on stand by incase something was to go wrong


----------

